# My first time... [emoji2960]



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

At 3400km, TD tried to regen just as I was pulling into the garage... engine fan on full bore... guess I should go for a ride tomorrow!! First regen horror stories?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

3400km...not your first regen but yeah, first time you interrupted a regen most likely. 

Regens usually occur between approx 1000 -1500km intervals depending on a number of variables.

Yes, definitely get out and drive it for 20-30 minutes to ensure completion of a full cycle. The car is programmed to handle regen disruptions. After several interruptions, it will even tell you to keep driving. 

My preference is not to interrupt regen cycles for 2 reasons:

1) Car is parked with a 600C (1100F) smoking hot DPF under the hood and the fan trying to cool things down

2) Extra diesel is burned to raise DPF temp, after cold restart more diesel is again wasted getting DPF back up to temp to reinitiate regen process


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification! Been doing a lot of city driving, and the slow traffic in our Canadian winters doesn’t help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> My preference is not to interrupt regen cycles for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1) Car is parked with a 600C (1100F) smoking hot DPF under the hood and the fan trying to cool things down
> 
> 2) Extra diesel is burned to raise DPF temp, after cold restart more diesel is again wasted getting DPF back up to temp to reinitiate regen process


Agreed. Would be nice to have had a factory indicator that a regen is happening. I generally don't notice it was active until I've arrived at my destination.


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

At least there will be no question as to if the car is in Regen now, bought a ScanGauge 2 on Amazon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

EDIT: Not sure about seller... Says it will come with latest firmware but no Cruze X-codes are working... Making my way thru forum posts regarding "upgrades" but it seems that some OPs didnt follow up after finding solutions. Guess it'll be going back lol. My luck!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The ScanGauge should have come with a User Manual that explains how to program X-Gauges.

Here’s a link to the X-Gauge codes specific to the Cruze Diesel:

https://www.scangauge.com/x-gauge-commands/chevy-cruze-diesel/

I know these codes work for the Gen 1 (2014-15) not sure about Gen 2. 

You might want to program one in first and test just to see if it works for your Gen 2.

I use the following (see NAME, 2nd from the right column)

RGN - Regen Status
STM - Soot Mass Accumulation in DPF
DSR - Distance Since Regen
NCR - Number of Successfully Completed Regens
EG1, EG2, EG3 - Exhaust Gas Temperature (3 different sensors)

Exhaust Gas Temp will jump up to 1100F+ in about 1-2 minutes when the vehicle is getting ready to enter Regen, that’s how you’ll be able to anticipate/verify it’s in Pre-Regen.

Also, keep an eye on the STM, Regen starts shortly after reaching 20 grams of Soot Mass. During Regen STM counts down backward from 20 down to about 3 after which RGN status changes from 1 (ON) to 2 (COMPLETED). After Restart, RGN will revert back to 0 (OFF).


----------



## Binder_Brandon (Jan 20, 2019)

Latest update... Most X-Gauges aren't working on my device. Tom, up here in Canada is sending a "Diesel Cruze Board" hopefully that will solve the issue. Incredible customer service, you don't see that much anymore!! :goodjob::th_salute:


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Binder_Brandon looks like you tracked down the right thread for the Gen 2 codes, good luck...hope it works out.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418...5210-2nd-gen-diesel-scan-gauge-x-codes-2.html


----------

